# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Celebrity suicides in media  ?

## PinkButterfly

I am seeing more and more about Celebrities taking their lives and it is heartbreaking it has went on for many years and was hardly ever talked about but it is on the rise which is so sad but what bothers me is that Mental Health did not just start and I wish people would become more educated about it and not just set back and wait until a family member does take their life then say Oh I knew that he or she was depressed but I didn't think it was that bad , well yes it is that bad!! They then say I can not believe they were so selfish in taking their own life and not thinking about who they left behind which is very sad yes but what do they expect?? Do not say well IF or I should have or maybe IF... do something push as hard as you can to help them and I know from experience myself that when I have told people over and over I am depressed , anxious, panicky , agoraphobic and more I usually get IT WILL PASS or JUST IN YOUR HEAD or WELL I HAD THE SAME AND I AM BETTER and so much more but what people do not get is that not everyone suffers the same and you do not JUST get over it!!!  

I want the Media to follow through and keep pushing to bring Mental Health up and make it MATTER!! They will report this stuff then drop it just like with drug overdoses which is not being taken serious it is actually making it harder on people who do need pain pills and anxiety meds and it is not fair I have druggies in my family most are now dead but I never became one who misused or abused my meds thankfully!!   

I want People to stop thinking this will just go away or its for ratings and I so wish Bullying was taken more serious also I see people on my own facebook commenting WELL THESE KIDS JUST NEED TO GET OVER IT AND FIGHT BACK OR THIS HAPPENED WITH WE WERE KIDS AND WE LIVED , WELL GUESS WHAT WE ARE NOT BACK IN THOSE TIMES THESE DAYS KIDS ARE KILLING KIDS AND ADULTS they need Help!! Mental Help!!!  Our schools are NOT safe at all and if one more person says well you can not predict a shooting will happen or not UH NO but come on get busy do something don't just keep talking about it DO SOMETHING!! Indiana has a great set up in a school why not do like they are!! ??? why because it all comes down to the almighty dollar just like with Mental Health Help and places to be treated IF YOU ARE POOR you are [BEEP] OUT OF LUCK!! I am sorry but I drained by society and the total nonsense !!!  I blame the Presidents in Office the Entire Government and State and the Schools and I blame Family members who think that [BEEP] doesn't happen!!

I went through a lot in my life and yes it messed with me and no one cared and most still don't and that's okay BUT I have a son and I pray to have a grandbaby one day but honestly why would I want a baby brought into this screwed up world and worry myself sick I do that already. 

Mental Health matters it just isn't for Ratings it is the real deal!! 

Sorry My post is long and back and forth but I am guessing most will understand..
BUILD A FREAKING WALL AROUND SCHOOLS FIRST!!! 
BUILD MENTAL HEALTH HOPSITALS THAT WILL TAKE IN PEOPLE WITH NO INSURANCE!!
HELP THE PEOPLE NOT YOURSELF !!
This is just sad and pathetic!  In my area 400 million dollar Bypass that will cause many business to go out and people have lost their homes they built to the state for a By pass that was not needed but we can not get mental health and the kids in schools help!! really I call BULLSHIT!!

START PROGRAMS!! HELP!! 
Nope I don't proof read lol..  ::):

----------


## Ironman

> I am seeing more and more about Celebrities taking their lives and it is heartbreaking it has went on for many years and was hardly ever talked about but it is on the rise which is so sad but what bothers me is that Mental Health did not just start and I wish people would become more educated about it and not just set back and wait until a family member does take their life then say Oh I knew that he or she was depressed but I didn't think it was that bad , well yes it is that bad!! They then say I can not believe they were so selfish in taking their own life and not thinking about who they left behind which is very sad yes but what do they expect?? Do not say well IF or I should have or maybe IF... do something push as hard as you can to help them and I know from experience myself that when I have told people over and over I am depressed , anxious, panicky , agoraphobic and more I usually get IT WILL PASS or JUST IN YOUR HEAD or WELL I HAD THE SAME AND I AM BETTER and so much more but what people do not get is that not everyone suffers the same and you do not JUST get over it!!!  
> 
> I want the Media to follow through and keep pushing to bring Mental Health up and make it MATTER!! They will report this stuff then drop it just like with drug overdoses which is not being taken serious it is actually making it harder on people who do need pain pills and anxiety meds and it is not fair I have druggies in my family most are now dead but I never became one who misused or abused my meds thankfully!!   
> 
> I want People to stop thinking this will just go away or its for ratings and I so wish Bullying was taken more serious also I see people on my own facebook commenting WELL THESE KIDS JUST NEED TO GET OVER IT AND FIGHT BACK OR THIS HAPPENED WITH WE WERE KIDS AND WE LIVED , WELL GUESS WHAT WE ARE NOT BACK IN THOSE TIMES THESE DAYS KIDS ARE KILLING KIDS AND ADULTS they need Help!! Mental Help!!!  Our schools are NOT safe at all and if one more person says well you can not predict a shooting will happen or not UH NO but come on get busy do something don't just keep talking about it DO SOMETHING!! Indiana has a great set up in a school why not do like they are!! ??? why because it all comes down to the almighty dollar just like with Mental Health Help and places to be treated IF YOU ARE POOR you are [BEEP] OUT OF LUCK!! I am sorry but I drained by society and the total nonsense !!!  I blame the Presidents in Office the Entire Government and State and the Schools and I blame Family members who think that [BEEP] doesn't happen!!
> 
> I went through a lot in my life and yes it messed with me and no one cared and most still don't and that's okay BUT I have a son and I pray to have a grandbaby one day but honestly why would I want a baby brought into this screwed up world and worry myself sick I do that already. 
> 
> Mental Health matters it just isn't for Ratings it is the real deal!! 
> ...



There's a lot in that post! lol

There are multiple things here.
First, eliminating guns isn't going to do it - we might need them if there is true civil unrest. That's what the Second Amendment is for - if the military and police can't defend us, we can defend ourselves.

Second, our culture sucks.  We are so self-absorbed.  That's where all the deviated thinking begins.  "Oh, they won't understand"  "They don't like me"  "What if they reject me?"  "I look fabulous"  "I am all that, screw the h8rz".  Outward appearance can be faked.

Kids are becoming more and more products of failed parenting.  Where is the teaching about how to treat other people?   Those of us who are older could offer our wisdom.  We can give what we know works and what doesn't.  We can still make a difference.  Kids need adults to talk to.....can you imagine going through teen years alone?!  That's part of the problem.

This includes being better listeners.  I go to my mom's assisted living home and actually spend time with her housemates -who will go off their medications and have problems.......YET, when I talk to them, they listen.  They don't treat me bad at all.  They go out of their way to say hello to me because I give them the time.  I end up learning about myself - when I have a bad time with my anxiety, I go and talk to them while visiting my mother.  I end up feeling better and they know that other people have issues, too.  They don't have to feel so bad about themselves.

Sometimes, listening can change the world as much as a smile.....and a prayer might throw in a miracle.  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

I don't think guns taken away either would solve anything I believe that a person should own a gun for self defense and to hunt with but No not Big Game hunting for fun.. I grew up with my Dad owning Guns and we have guns here with us .

Todays Kids are messed up because of parenting and I do remember years ago the kids were messed up also because I lived through my parents partying with my own brothers and I would also be in the bars when I was a kid also back then drugs were around and drinking but nothing like today No.. sadly the adults are on drugs and then kids end up on drugs . My brother just left my home with his two kids that I had not seen in several years they didn't even remember me and the only reason he came here was to get things of Dads and to go out to dads place and get everything else left but he kept saying horrible cuss words and just nasty vulgar talk and then he says well PXXton Drinks I said are you serious!! she is only in the 3rd grade!! I said do you drink she says Yeah I like the taste of it!!! I could not believe that bull
crap!! There isn't a thing I can do because of how the Chilldren services is and how crazy my Brother is he would end up killing me.. 

I listen to people all the time lol that is all I do and I would love for someone to actually Listen to me!! It would be nice to have someone say Let me here about you but the only one I have is my NP she comes here to my home.

Kids these days dress like they are in their 20s and they are only 12 !!  I am thankful I do see some kids doing good and making it in life but it does start at home.

My Post are always a jumbled mess lol but that is ME!! hahahaa thanks for the reply!!

----------

